# Pineapple Leaves



## steven (Jan 8, 2012)

I was wondering if a Sulcata can eat pineapple leaves? Just curious before I throw it out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2012)

They're not toxic, but they are pretty sharp/thorny.


----------



## steven (Jan 8, 2012)

as long as I clip the tips so they aren't sharp I should be good then. Thanks!


----------



## ascott (Jan 8, 2012)

mmmmmmm, pineapple....


----------



## dmmj (Jan 8, 2012)

Not toxic, but they don't look very appetizing, let us know how they are received.


----------



## ascott (Jan 8, 2012)

forgot this part....jeeeeeezzzz

Toxicity

When unripe, the pineapple is not only inedible but poisonous, irritating the throat and acting as a drastic purgative.

Excessive consumption of pineapple cores has caused the formation of fiber balls (bezoars) in the digestive tract.

_*Folk Medicine:*_ Pineapple juice is taken as a diuretic and to expedite labor, also as a gargle in cases of sore throat and as an antidote for seasickness. The flesh of very young (toxic) fruits is deliberately ingested to achieve abortion (a little with honey on 3 successive mornings); also to expel intestinal worms; and as a drastic treatment for venereal diseases. In Africa the dried, powdered root is a remedy for edema. The crushed rind is applied on fractures and the rind decoction with rosemary is applied on hemorrhoids. Indians in Panama use the leaf juice as a purgative, emmenagogue and vermifuge.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes but would that apply to the leaves, or only the fruit?


----------



## steven (Jan 8, 2012)

The leaves were very difficult for the little one (5months). It was fibrious and hard to rip.off a piece it seemed. Just decided to toss it. Maybe larger sulcatas could do.better


----------

